# Do you make Music??



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

Hii, me again with the music questions =^^=

Anyhoo, I was wondering do some of you make music? I dont care how, umm... guitar or flute or a plastic cup of pee for all I care (#^^) Let me hear it!!!
I'm making music for quite a while now, I play guitar ( Hello Kitty guitar FTW!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )



Spoiler: Kitty Guitar















Reason I ask you this is because ..well I wanna hear stuff of course, but also to get some new ideas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't care what kind of music it is, Rock or Jass or RnB or whatever U listen too it's all good. .......( Gimme Rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....)  


I made this today, also this is my first AMV, it was annoying to make, O.< stupid movie maker, kept freesing 'n stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... oh well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






OH by the way, Every single sound on the vid is made with my kitty guitarrrrr, Cool eh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sooo tell me what u think of it ya?


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 22, 2010)

cool! I play in a band called "The Machine Age" I play guitar and keyboard in the band....you can check us out

The Machine Age on Myspace

you can download our music on this site: The Machine Age on Reverbnation

We're sort of Rock/Indie/Punk/Powerpop

let me know what you think!


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

Ohh cool!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Listening right now, 'n head banging n stuff, sounds good so far  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Edit: I wish I was in a band


----------



## nando (Oct 22, 2010)

i make music, but in no way would i let anyone hear it. my family doesn't even know i play instruments.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 22, 2010)

I like the "wah wah wah" effect you did with your guitar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wanna start playing Guitar but I'm stacked with so many things. 
I already play the Piano, Flute and Ocarina(Zelda ftw). I rap and I have a crew just for rap. We don't rap about the stupidness of what these rappers rap about these days. We mostly do our songs about life, comedy, romantic(I'm about to finalize mines lol) and so forth.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> i make music, but in no way would i let anyone hear it. my family doesn't even know i play instruments.




Aww that's too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



why is that? Now i'm a SaaaAAaaaad Panda  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...well if I was a Panda anyhoo, but U get the idea.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 22, 2010)

My friends often tell me at my level in piano I should start composing some pieces of my own, but I've never gotten around to it. Too much homework and not enough piano time. =(


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh By the way UncleSkeleton sir?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your song called ''the shadows'' is soooo cool, the guitar effect


----------



## nando (Oct 22, 2010)

mostly because i suck and i don't like to expose myself. when i was younger i was made fun off because i sang really bad, so i never sang in front of people not even 'Happy Bday' at bday parties. if i get better maybe i'll share.

but also because i like to keep certain things for my own enjoyment that know one else will ever know about


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 22, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Oh By the way UncleSkeleton sir?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> mostly because i suck and i don't like to expose myself. when i was younger i was made fun off because i sang really bad, so i never sang in front of people not even 'Happy Bday' at bday parties. if i get better maybe i'll share.
> 
> but also because i like to keep certain things for my own enjoyment that know one else will ever know about
> 
> ...


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 22, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> mostly because i suck and i don't like to expose myself. when i was younger i was made fun off because i sang really bad, so i never sang in front of people not even 'Happy Bday' at bday parties. if i get better maybe i'll share.
> 
> but also because i like to keep certain things for my own enjoyment that know one else will ever know about


If you love to do something you should keep on doing it and don't listen to jerks because the more you do it the better you get and sooner or later they'll stop laughing and be damn surprised at what you can do! Surround yourself by people who encourage you to do what you love! Before I was in this band I never though my music was any good but the guys in my band are very supportive and always give constructive criticism!.

Btw alphajaehoon, how did you get that deep bass guitar sound from your guitar? Also I love the panning on the bass between the left and right channels!


----------



## nando (Oct 22, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> If you love to do something you should keep on doing it and don't listen to jerks because the more you do it the better you get and sooner or later they'll stop laughing and be damn surprised at what you can do! Surround yourself by people who encourage you to do what you love! Before I was in this band I never though my music was any good but the guys in my band are very supportive and always give constructive criticism!.




i agree. the damage was done long ago tho and now i'm just very private and i like that. i actually sing with my son a lot no matter how bad because i want him to feel uninhibited unlike i did and we have improved a lot together. he even sang at his school's talent show and people liked him. now he is practicing violin and i have him teach me what he learns


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 22, 2010)

I play the guitar too!

Been playing on and off for about 10 years...
If  I can find the time I'll try and record something.

Are you using Zoom effects?


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> Btw alphajaehoon, how did you get that deep bass guitar sound from your guitar? Also I love the panning on the bass between the left and right channels!
> 
> Haha you only worry about the bass? Why don't you ask, how did you make piano or sax sounds with your guitar
> 
> ...



Soom effects? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't understand, on the guitar? or movie maker?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry, me confused.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 22, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Haha you only worry about the bass? Why don't you ask, how did you make piano or sax sounds with your guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh yes the GR20 I played around with one a few years back when I worked at guitar center....never knew the sounds were that good, from what I remember the piano didn't sound good at all when I tried it, you made it sound pretty damn good. Also I use an alesis QS 6.2 keyboard synth to record any other instrument sounds when I record.


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 22, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> RchUncleSkeleton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zoom is a guitar effect manufacturer.
The Roland GR20 anwered my Queastion.
Cool effect!


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dankeeee


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 22, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Look, I've uploaded another one, I had this one lying around but it was in mp3 format so I never felt like uploading it, just now I have done so.
> 
> 
> Song is called: Larger Then Five Trees Under A Bridge
> ...



I really like the 2:30 area...


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Costello (Oct 22, 2010)

I make music but it's pretty shitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You can hear it though: 

1


2


3


4


5


I made others but not worth listening


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow that was way better then I expected  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The beat is really cool, sounds sooo familiar, but I don't know who this reminds me off  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. Easy or Dre or something, but from waaaaaay back I mean, around 10 years ago maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyhoo, Good job


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 22, 2010)

pretty sweet guitar skills as shown on Larger Then Five Trees Under A Bridge....wow, you're the first female I've heard with this level of talent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Usually if I meet a girl who plays the guitar they usually play acoustic and only know about 5 to 10 chords and no lead skills at all.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 22, 2010)

LoL Alpha, it's not Easy - E haha. It's Twista. It's my cousins song though so don't grade yet lol. I don't do the same style like him though. I like doing it differently.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 22, 2010)

I sing and play the Electric Jug. 

(but seriously, I used to play the tuba in the high school concert band.)


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I make music but it's pretty shitty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah me too xD always the 5 choord....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wait did you just now call me a girl??
Well, I'm not  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 proof, click my name and u will see a blue icon.

Anyhoo, Thanks about the guitar skills !!


----------



## pubert09 (Oct 22, 2010)

I dabble in writing drumline stuff...
I'm mediocre, but hopefully getting better...


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> LoL Alpha, it's not Easy - E haha. It's Twista. It's my cousins song though so don't grade yet lol. I don't do the same style like him though. I like doing it differently.


Ooooohh Twista, The fast one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah I know him.
Anyhoo, lemme hear when you got something kay?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: By the way Costello, where can  download your music?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want!!


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 22, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> RchUncleSkeleton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoops sorry!!!! I assumed the hello kitty guitar had to be owned by a girl....ha ha shows how much I know!


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooohhhh, right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well don't feel bad, you are not the first that mistaken me for a girl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it's all good, don't worry, no offence taken.



Edit: P.S. Costello, Link Naaoooooo!!!!


----------



## Costello (Oct 22, 2010)

here here 
http://djcostello.free.fr/album2/


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> here here
> http://djcostello.free.fr/album2/



Thank uuuu


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmm nice topic, 
all of your music sounds very creative, so keep that up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been writing music for 8 years now and I played the piano for 15 years. But that doesn't mean a thing actually, since music, in my opinion, comes from the heart. If you know how to express your feelings in music that's great! oh btw I play in a band too and write the music for this band  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So feel free to listen to my songs too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guardian of the flower

http://www.uploadmusic.org/musicplayer.swf...21287732050.mp3

Taking off

http://www.uploadmusic.org/musicplayer.swf...81287731515.mp3

1202

http://www.uploadmusic.org/musicplayer.swf...91287731686.mp3

Synthsong

http://www.uploadmusic.org/musicplayer.swf...61287731809.mp3


fixed the links XD


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> Hmm nice topic,
> all of your music sounds very creative, so keep that up
> 
> 
> ...



Aww thanks for your kind words  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I listened to al of the links, and  must say, (I hope I don't offend  by saying this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but) The first song, reminds me a tiiiiiiiny bit of Within Temptation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (it's ment as a compliment btw)


----------



## Searinox (Oct 22, 2010)

I play the toilet on a daily basis, does that count?


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> I play the toilet on a daily basis, does that count?


Nooo sorry, only a plastic cup of pee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  there is where I draw the line, No toilets.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sadly I can hum new remixes to music, I don't have the talent to play it on instruments.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Sadly I can hum new remixes to music, I don't have the talent to play it on instruments.



Humming is good tooo, SING FOR US!!


----------



## dancubs (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.reverbnation.com/dancubangay#&#...st_songs/760691

Oh dear God. Please don't eat me alive.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

dancubs said:
			
		

> http://www.reverbnation.com/dancubangay#&a...st_songs/760691
> 
> Oh dear God. Please don't eat me alive.



*Eats alive*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Kidding, It's all right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 put some reverb on it and it will be perfect


----------



## dancubs (Oct 22, 2010)

Those are my own little whatevers. I know very little of professional recording. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do side projects with a few buddies of mine. If only I could get a hand of those recordings. I've listened to your thingy, purely instrumental?


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

dancubs said:
			
		

> Those are my own little whatevers. I know very little of professional recording.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, keep at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 U doing pretty good so far.

And yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 puuuuure instrumental .. I don't sing


----------



## dancubs (Oct 22, 2010)

Have you tried? It usually follows, if your ear is trained well, you'd naturally do well at singing.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

dancubs said:
			
		

> Have you tried? It usually follows, if your ear is trained well, you'd naturally do well at singing.



Hmm.. actually tried no, I usualy sing in the shower n stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I should try it once, I guess... It would give my songs a bit of fullness, since its really hard to fill the entire song with only instruments, and on top of that all by myself >.O


----------



## dancubs (Oct 22, 2010)

Definitely. Your instrumentals and mixing are all top notch, all they need now are a few words to give them a story, some rhyme and reason. Voila.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

OH I forgot I had this one, just uploaded it again to youtube  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Originally I didn't want to upload it ever since I wasn't toooooo happy with it, but what the heck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Song Name: AVI Mixdown





			
				dancubs said:
			
		

> Definitely. Your instrumentals and mixing are all top notch, all they need now are a few words to give them a story, some rhyme and reason. Voila.



Yeah you're right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wanted voices in them, but... well I personally think I cannot sing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and  don't know anyone that is willing to do it for me sooo...


----------



## dancubs (Oct 22, 2010)

Before singing though, lyrics have to be written, don't you agree? How are you in writing lyrics?


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

dancubs said:
			
		

> Before singing though, lyrics have to be written, don't you agree? How are you in writing lyrics?



Hmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never tried that actually... why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got some tips??? HM?? HM??


----------



## dancubs (Oct 22, 2010)

I couldn't be going around handing out tips if I myself am no good at writing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here. Check out one of my pieces. Tell me what you think, and then if you like it, I'll tell you how it came about. If not, then better off asking someone else. hahaha

_There's a slight chance of rain
and a cloud full of doubt
Say it like you mean it
Get it all figured out
And you know 
It's not the same without you
It's not the same without you

I'd pace around the room, take a look at the time
It's eleven am, at around the same time
yesterday, you told me that you'd call me out
You told me that you'd call me out

I'm waiting on you, butterflies in my gut
Taking the time, to be something I am not
and I know, I'm not one to complain
about, something I cant figure out

Now I'm walking towards the door
My hair parted left, my feet touch the floor
Can you feel this tension?

I've got a couple of dimes to drop
and you'll stare, telling me to stop
But I won't and you know that I won't
So put up with this, or go the long way home tonight_

The notepad file I took it from says the title is "It's not the same" so maybe that's what its called, I can't remember.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

dancubs said:
			
		

> I couldn't be going around handing out tips if I myself am no good at writing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be Honest, Most of it is good, some is not, like I'm not in for butterflies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the first 2 lines Is not me also.
But the rest is good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. But I would put some darker text into it, and if not dark, I'd put normal stuff but not about love or something like that, I only created 1 love song kinda.



But I usually don't do things like that... I think  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..Mayyyybe if the song is Really really really good I might


----------



## dancubs (Oct 22, 2010)

That's where YOU come in. Start writing like you're speaking in sentences, the fancy stuff come in once all your ideas as settled in. Writing lyrics isn't a science, you can be totally scatterbrained about it and come out with really nice lines.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

dancubs said:
			
		

> That's where YOU come in. Start writing like you're speaking in sentences, the fancy stuff come in once all your ideas as settled in. Writing lyrics isn't a science, you can be totally scatterbrained about it and come out with really nice lines.








 Now that U mention it, that sounds very logical.. 
I should try that !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..............and to find someone to sing it for me


----------



## dancubs (Oct 22, 2010)

Ooooh! Another cool thing I can say about lyrics, an interesting bit of advice.

Listen to all your favorite songs, and listen closely to the lyrics. If you find a song that you like, lyrically, find out who wrote it. Follow their writing style, try to emulate it. That's how eventually, your own style will develop and emerge.

I myself followed Pete Wentz, Dan O'Connor, Ben Liebsch and few more lyricists from the same "scene", sad to say.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

dancubs said:
			
		

> Ooooh! Another cool thing I can say about lyrics, an interesting bit of advice.
> 
> Listen to all your favorite songs, and listen closely to the lyrics. If you find a song that you like, lyrically, find out who wrote it. Follow their writing style, try to emulate it. That's how eventually, your own style will develop and emerge.
> 
> I myself followed Pete Wentz, Dan O'Connor, Ben Liebsch and few more lyricists from the same "scene", sad to say.



OH like that.. That is basically what I am doing with guitars ha ^^ One time I made a song that has sooo many styles in it from lots of different bands:
-Katatonia
-Ayreon
-Dream Theater
-Korn
-System of a Down



This is an old one, Not too good In my opinion But maybe if youknow the bands, you know what I am talking about when you hear it


----------



## Kirah (Oct 22, 2010)

Ive been writing music for the better part of 4 years now, I actually have a home studio set up with a few condenser mics, preamps and such for recording purposes. Writing music in general is such a great outlet for emotions, but I also produce local bands which is a blast :]

Just keep doing what you love! and practicepracticepractice!


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

Kirah said:
			
		

> Ive been writing music for the better part of 4 years now, I actually have a home studio set up with a few condenser mics, preamps and such for recording purposes. Writing music in general is such a great outlet for emotions, but I also produce local bands which is a blast :]
> 
> Just keep doing what you love! and practicepracticepractice!



Ohh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you let me hear one of yur stuff pls pls?


----------



## saxamo (Oct 22, 2010)

Here is my first album. It's postmodern surrealism exponential mythic asporter type music diffused through a distillery of fiction and dinosaurs:
Bertnjerm - Shadamophone


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> Here is my first album. It's postmodern surrealism exponential mythic asporter type music diffused through a distillery of fiction and dinosaurs:
> Bertnjerm - Shadamophone



LoL are you serious?! xD


----------



## bhagavar (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah, shameless spamming of selfmade stuff ---> http://anterroir.com/releases/


----------



## awssk8er (Oct 22, 2010)

I play bass in a band. Too lazy to post stuff/link though.


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 22, 2010)

I wrote and animated this a while back.



Yes, brentalfloss ripoff. But he liked it actually


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

bhagavar said:
			
		

> yeah, shameless spamming of selfmade stuff ---> http://anterroir.com/releases/
> 
> Cool some 8-bit music
> 
> ...



I love bass!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wanna hear


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 22, 2010)

In my experience a good melody is needed before lyrics can come into play or else you'll have trouble fitting phrases together once you do come up with a melody. Also the melody really sets the mood for the song.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> In my experience a good melody is needed before lyrics can come into play or else you'll have trouble fitting phrases together once you do come up with a melody. Also the melody really sets the mood for the song.



Yeah, you're right.. well that is the only thing I actually knew  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..but for the rest.. I know next to nothing...well, maybe think of a subject at least I guess before U make stuff.. like.. dark....ness?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or grass..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..
.....no not grass  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...mammals would be nice..
I really need to get some sleep, I'm starting to talk weird


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> RchUncleSkeleton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm actually it are the chords that set the mood. and it's the melody that finishes the song and the key is to think of a melody that stays in peoples heads.usually I just write a complete song, then give it a name one that fits the feeling I had/have when writing this song. Then from this title out I write the lyrics and this usually works for me


----------



## dancubs (Oct 23, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what's so beautiful about music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are so many ways one can write music and it's always different each and everytime. Imagine, from the beginning of time, man has been creating music, and up until now we can still create something brand new and original.

I love the arts. I think it's a better intellectual outlet than math or any other restricting disciplines.


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 23, 2010)

I sometimes make music with Korg-DS10, but it's usually pretty crappy.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

dancubs said:
			
		

> boekeboekeboeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is Korg-DS10? ( I know I can look on google, but I like asking  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

it's a program for your nintendo ds, it's actually a Ds Synthesizer



			
				alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> dancubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually that was the reason I chose to go to music school, First I did a game design study. Which I liked, but it's always the same, programming programming programming. Then I decided to go to music school because making music is different every time. So yeah I like it better then math etc. too


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> it's a program for your nintendo ds, it's actually a Ds Synthesizer



Ohhhh... Is it that ''professional music program'' for DS??
I maybe can use that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I go try it!!
..But if its not the program... I go look for the real one


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> boekeboekeboeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, I honestly don't know I think it is. I use a program for mac called logic 9 it works perfectly, only downside is you need a mac XD


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh by the way boekeboekebo, I have listened to your stuff and the bottom link is very similar to 1 song I made earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I called my cousin to listen to it and he sais omg lol yeah that's th same what u made, only faster and better >_>
...I was like, thanks.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyhoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good job  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reminds me a tiny bit of ayreon if you know him, he is a god!!

Edit: Oh lol , I don't have a mac xD... I use Cubase 5


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Oh by the way boekeboekebo, I have listened to your stuff and the bottom link is very similar to 1 song I made earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha thanks pretty creepy coincidence
it's something I made a few days ago, I woke up and had this urge to write something so I wrote this quickly before schoolXD

btw it's a good thing to play in a band, it gives you a lot of experience and maybe even some inspiration for your own music!

EDIT:
cubase is fine too, maybe you should try the program nuendo if you want to do more advanced stuff it's windows based


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will stick to cubase first, I still even figured THAT one out yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. but I will keep nuendo in mind, 
I've heard of that one, but I've never looked for it.

Btw I am trying korg-ds10 right now and its reeeaaaaally good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am actually going to use it, I can plug it into my boss-guitar thingy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## creffca (Oct 23, 2010)

Some interesting stuff in this thread, but it needs more real instruments!  So far my favorite has been Guardian of the flower by boekeboekeboeh.  Your arrangements and transitions are very tasteful, boekeboekeboeh.  Also, while it may not be my style of music, bhagavar your music has lots of polish and sounds very professional.

Anyhow, I've been playing guitar for 13 years, drums for 1.  I'm playing all tracks on these:

Bluesy, jazzy type thing.  Probably the first song I made where the drums don't suck
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4543534/Full%20Groove.mp3

This one was recorded before I got my good mics, so the guitar sounds like crap.  But the riffs are pretty solid so here it is
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4543534/Good%20Jam.mp3

A friend asked me to cover his song...I never made it past the intro but here it is anyhow
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4543534/intro.mp3

Here is me butchering a Led Zep song.  Its pretty boring without vocals, and the over dubbed guitar is out of sync on the finger picking, but the outro makes it all worth it
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4543534/LeaveYouCover.mp3

EDIT: Against my better judgement I'm adding this one.  I'm using programmed midi drums, and the guitar tone sounds like a 16 year old trying to play metallica, but I like the intro solo
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4543534/first.mp3


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> boekeboekeboeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should get korg-ds10 plus it has more futures, multiplayer and if you have a dsi you can double your sequencers at once. at least that's what I just read on the internetXD


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

To boekeboekeboe: Thanks, I am getting plus right now xD

and to creffca: You have got some goooood sounds there !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's really hard to make a song all by yourself, I need a band!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good job there!!


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

creffca said:
			
		

> Some interesting stuff in this thread, but it needs more real instruments!  So far my favorite has been Guardian of the flower by boekeboekeboeh.  Your arrangements and transitions are very tasteful, boekeboekeboeh.  Also, while it may not be my style of music, bhagavar your music has lots of polish and sounds very professional.
> 
> Anyhow, I've been playing guitar for 13 years, drums for 1.  I'm playing all tracks on these:
> 
> ...



thanks for the compliment!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must say I really like that blues thingy, and I think your a good guitar player, you can hear you put a lot of emotion in it.
It's good to experiment with different kinds of music.
Btw it is true that most of the songs I put on here are computer made(actually I use a midi keyboard to notate the songs for a more human feel)
but I have lots of records of songs I play with my band we've been recording those for a whole week in a studio almost 2 years ago I just wanted to show different kind of songs


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 23, 2010)

I only make music with my armpits.....


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

that's a nice way to express yourself too  XD


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 23, 2010)

And make music with my hooter.......I'm practicing Swan Lake


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> And make music with my hooter.......I'm practicing Swan Lake









 Omg I wanna hear... Put some reverb on it too


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

hmm for the ones interested here are some more songs I recorded with my band! feel free to borrow some ideas, to some extend ofcourseXD

lovers' compass

http://www.uploadmusic.org/MUSIC/6315361287854434.mp3

Stronghold of time

http://www.uploadmusic.org/MUSIC/3092981287854519.mp3


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> hmm for the ones interested here are some more songs I recorded with my band! feel free to borrow some ideas, to some extend ofcourseXD
> 
> lovers' compass
> 
> ...



Coooool, I like Stronghold of time!!


----------



## creffca (Oct 23, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> hmm for the ones interested here are some more songs I recorded with my band! feel free to borrow some ideas, to some extend ofcourseXD
> 
> lovers' compass
> 
> ...



Love it.  Would kill for a female singer in my band.  Also dig all those palm mute gallops on the guitar.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 23, 2010)

I will post the fart symphony once my parents buy some beans and toilet roll


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 23, 2010)

Hmm, I've just recorded a Little jam an hour ago...

It's a little bit harder thean the stuff i've heard here
It's just an idea notning special. It's for the headbanngers I think..

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13773490/nieuw_Master.mp3

Anyways enjoy ( if you can )


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Hmm, I've just recorded a Little jam an hour ago...
> 
> It's a little bit harder thean the stuff i've heard here
> It's just an idea notning special. It's for the headbanngers I think..
> ...


Waaaaah Cooooooool *headbangs*


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Hmm, I've just recorded a Little jam an hour ago...
> 
> It's a little bit harder thean the stuff i've heard here
> It's just an idea notning special. It's for the headbanngers I think..
> ...



hmmm the music reminds me off the dynasty warriors series, if you never listened to that you should look it up!

It sounds pretty cool although it isn't that well recorded(which is understandable because it's just a jam XD)

you're from the netherlands too right? where do you live and do you preform live?


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 23, 2010)

My parents came back from the supermarket and there was no beans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!
But I ate a curry and recorded a little bit and hope to be done by tomorrow.
This all depends highly on me not getting ass burns......shish the things you do on this site.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 23, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I make music but it's pretty shitty


I think they sound pretty cool, actually. Is that first one (Dreams) a variation on some Final Fantasy music?


I make songs myself (with my guitar), too, but I have no decent recording equipment, so you can't listen to them. I think they sound pretty nice, though. I also make some songs on my synthesiser, but I always forget what I played and I can never be arsed to write it down (although I can on my guitar...).


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

Hearing those jam sessions and all the music you guys send I felt like jamming too lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here I used my guitar and korg-ds10 plus

http://www.uploadmusic.org/musicplayer.swf...p;autoplay=true
(Runtime 1:34 or so)

It's nothing special, so I didn't upload it to youtube


----------



## megahunter (Oct 23, 2010)

here is 1 full song and 2 small demos of my music


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

megahunter said:
			
		

> here is 1 full song and 2 small demos of my music


Ohh I just hear Plutt, Its very nice


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Hearing those jam sessions and all the music you guys send I felt like jamming too lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find this very beautiful! not to critisize you, but I think the chords are rather simple. which suits this song pretty well I must admit, but be aware it can make a song sound a little shallow, in my opinion. The solo around 2:39 sounds very good and you can hear a lot of emotion


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really think it's recorded well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!
In my opinion it sounds a bit umm, well everything exept crystal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I plugged it into one of the ports of Roland GR20 and that goes into Boss ME-70 and that one goes straight into my pc (I use sound card E-mu 0404, it's specially for recording stuff)

Furthermore I added some effects in cubase, that's all

Only thing that I used Korg for was the beat though


----------



## Depravo (Oct 23, 2010)

I once recreated the Magic Roundabout theme tune on FLStudio for a ringtone. That's about it.


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I once recreated the Magic Roundabout theme tune on FLStudio for a ringtone. That's about it.



lawl who doesn't want a ringtone like thatXD

btw a lot off people start off with fruity loops, is it because it's freeware?XD


----------



## megahunter (Oct 23, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, simple chords can make a song sound shallow, but when i wrote the song i found that the chords were more fitting being simple than having too much color in them so to speak, and it's nice to hear you could feel the emotion in it


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

megahunter said:
			
		

> boekeboekeboeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah that's why I said i thought it suits this song well, but I just wanted to know if you deliberatly decided to use simple chords, if not make you aware of that fact. so don't take it as some sort of critic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and btw it's good to see there are a lot of musicians here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do any of you plan to involve music in your studies or your work?


----------



## megahunter (Oct 23, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> megahunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't take it as any critic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just happy you found the song beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i always try to put a kind of emotion in my songs when i write them


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

btw it's good to see there are a lot of musicians here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do any of you plan to involve music in your studies or your work?


----------



## megahunter (Oct 23, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> btw it's good to see there are a lot of musicians here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i go to a music school, and i aim for having music as a work in the future


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I wanna do something with it yeah!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and oh look what I found, old song when I just got my Roland GR-20 and I also had a very bad guitar amp xD the distortion sounds like garbage, sorry about that.

http://www.uploadmusic.org/musicplayer.swf...p;autoplay=true

p.s. I am known for my sudden change in music during 1 song xD (personally I like the 1st part and last part I believe its part 4 or 5 i don't remember, but it sounds like an RPG song.. It has an Organ plus fret-less bass)

EDIT: Oh yeah the drum that you hear is also my guitar lol


----------



## creffca (Oct 23, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> btw it's good to see there are a lot of musicians here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sort of.  Rock band 3 is releasing that midi squire guitar (not talking about the crappy plastic one).  I am planning on writing a program for the PC that charts the notes as you play it.  Auto-tabbing for the win.  Too bad they're using a SQUIRE, though.  Its going to be painful going from my paul to a sub-fender.

boekeboekeboeh, you said you do the arrangements for your band?  What instrument do you play in it, keys?

megahunter, great job on Plutt!  I hear some slash/guns n roses in your solo style.


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

creffca said:
			
		

> boekeboekeboeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm yes I play the keys in my band. that's mostly how I start off playing chords and a melody on my piano after that the rest soon follows on the computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw midi guitars can already be used as normal midi instruments, just like a midi keyboard in programs like fruity loops, nuendo and logic! or maybe I'm not understanding what your saying  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it's late here, so I have an excuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alphajaehoon, the first sounds pretty spooky, it would fit some kind of horror theme. I like the middle part to up till the end, very different compared to the others things you let us hear!


----------



## creffca (Oct 23, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> btw midi guitars can already be used as normal midi instruments, just like a midi keyboard in programs like fruity loops, nuendo and logic! or maybe I'm not understanding what your saying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes of course.  The rock band 3 guitar is supposed to have midi neck tracking as well, not just note tracking like a standard midi pickup.  I plan to write a program that reads the midi output, and tab out the notes/frets as you play.  This is mainly for eliminating the need to manually write down riffs.  I'm sure there are already things like this, but it sounds like a fun project to work on and I get a rock band 3 controller out of it anyhow.

I can't read standard music, so fl and such don't help if they only record the note, I need the neck position.


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 23, 2010)

creffca said:
			
		

> boekeboekeboeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaah ok I get it now! hmm maybe you can check out guitar pro, it has a simple input future and shows you a guitar neck!


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon, the first sounds pretty spooky, it would fit some kind of horror theme. I like the middle part to up till the end, very different compared to the others things you let us hear!



Hah Yeah that can be ^^ I made that song when I was a bit angry so maybe that's why hah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I usually make lots of different kinds of music


This one is kinda hard too, I just felth like it, OH I've found also an Ambient one xD sec need to upload it to youtube, its kinda relaxing and good in my opinion, to have on the background or something (not this one lol, the one that i am going to post in a few secs, just to be clear  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 23, 2010)

Here it is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Totally different then the one above me.
Its very relaxing if I say so myself (#^^) I was in such a peacefull calm mood, my cat sleeping next to me while I play and stuff like that U know .. one of those happy days  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The Song is a whopping 8.09 minutes lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:Btw I tried in this song, to slowly enter a dark mood, but it sneaks in at the last part, so most of it is neutral/calm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

EDIT EDIT: You know.. its funny that I wrote this song... for myself xD.. as a bed time song to help me sleep better lol, and it worked hah


----------



## Feels Good Man (Oct 24, 2010)

Nope but my brother does (and his group of friends). Here's one:



They might get signed soon according to my brother.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 24, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Nope but my brother does (and his group of friends). Here's one:
> 
> 
> They might get signed soon according to my brother.



Wowowow That is REALLY good!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tell that to your brother for me kay?


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 24, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoa that song of you alphajaehoon sounds so relaxing, that's a very good piece of music. in some way very serene.

FeelsGoodMan

that's a well mixed song with a good sound, but your brother should watch out getting signed, labels etc. just want to make money off you. as long as a band can handle everything theirselves they should it saves money


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 24, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> whoa that song of you alphajaehoon sounds so relaxing, that's a very good piece of music. in some way very serene.



Aw Thanks!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw I just made dinner cus I was hungry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... well at least if you can call this dinner lol


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 24, 2010)

Whilst i may not make music... I play it.

Im a dj at a radio station here in the uk

Snyaradio.co.uk


----------



## megahunter (Oct 24, 2010)

creffca said:
			
		

> boekeboekeboeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fun to hear you could hear som slash in the song ^^ since he's one of my influences in music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i take mostly influences from Joe Satriani


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 24, 2010)

well I'm off to get some sleep, I have to get up in 5 hours I guess XD


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 24, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> well I'm off to get some sleep, I have to get up in 5 hours I guess XD



Kaaay truste


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 24, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I'm from The Netherlands!
I'm from Friesland.
I used to perform live with the band I was in.
But it's been a long time I've played guitar.
I just recently bought a New Floor processor.
It came with Cakewalk ( wich I used to record )

As for the recording, I have no cleu what i'm doing in cakewalk.
I know how to record and use the drum plugins, but that's it.
As far as the music goes, it's just a riff I came up with while recording/ testing.
But I like de second part. ( good for singing over ) fat chunky distorted guitar.

Anyway, I've been fiddeling around with the concept and made a new recording.
please be gentle, Iknow it can be far better.( skip the last part when the bass and drum a going on, lol )

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13773490/nieuw4%28320Kbps%29.mp3

EDIT: yes , it  sounds somewhat like de dynasty series...Never heard of the game though.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 24, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Nope but my brother does (and his group of friends). Here's one:
> 
> 
> They might get signed soon according to my brother.


Well no one has ever gotten signed by purely making remixes, so unless they write their own stuff then good luck! Usually record companies want something they can make money off of, and a remix of an already released song doesn't make them money because the original artist gets all the royalties.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Oct 24, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They write and make their own songs. My brother produces for them actually.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 24, 2010)

I made a new one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bit on the rough side again but not too hard IMO



Tell me what u think


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 24, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> I made a new one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like it!


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 24, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dankeee


----------



## Gore (Oct 24, 2010)

at the moment no but if there's any attractive girls around we could make some beautiful music together


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 24, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> at the moment no but if there's any attractive girls around we could make some beautiful music together



All right, where U ment someone, Let me hear it!!


----------



## creffca (Oct 31, 2010)

Went back to my metal roots for this one, recorded in two days: 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4543534/Scrape.mp3

Thread revival, go!


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 31, 2010)

creffca said:
			
		

> Went back to my metal roots for this one, recorded in two days:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4543534/Scrape.mp3
> 
> Thread revival, go!



Heeeelllll Yeah!!! soo awsome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously !!! *Headbangs* Give me moooooore please, when you make them!!!!


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 31, 2010)

Sometimes, I attempt to play video game BGMs on my Clarinet


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 31, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> Sometimes, I attempt to play video game BGMs on my Clarinet



Cooool, Try to do Lenna's theme from Final Fantasy 5 !!!


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 2, 2010)

I play guitar (refer to signature for material)
I've been in a band for some weeks now, but so far we've only covered songs, and we don't have a name or whatever so yeah...
But I like playing the guitar, and I hope to get better.
And @OP nice guitar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: @creffca: That's one awesome song


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 5, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I play guitar (refer to signature for material)
> I've been in a band for some weeks now, but so far we've only covered songs, and we don't have a name or whatever so yeah...
> But I like playing the guitar, and I hope to get better.
> And @OP nice guitar
> ...


I've seen you play a bit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's pretty good!!


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 5, 2010)

Never noticed this topic...oh well


Me playing Garbage Truck by Sex Bob-Omb. Gonna make a few more Sex Bob-Omb covers. Especially if I can find drum tabs (got a friend who plays drums). Want to do "We are Sex Bob-omb" just so I can have my friend at the start shouting "WE AREN'T SEX BOB-OMB!!!"


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 5, 2010)

im just about to dig out my old keyboard from the attic >_> lets hope i find it


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 6, 2010)

A lack of studio makes this lol. Yeaaa.... well.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 6, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> A lack of studio makes this lol. Yeaaa.... well.


Sounds good!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You remind me of BigBoi from Outkast, you sound just like him!


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 6, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> DarkShadow96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my lazy voice haha. Meh, Big Boi sounds better lol.


----------



## Green0scar (Nov 6, 2010)

Here is something I have been working on.. I've been listening to a lot Linkin Park lately I guess you can see the influence.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 7, 2010)

It has been a while since I posted something new myself.. but here goes.

My brother gave me some new virtual instruments for Cubase, So I can use synths now yay!!
..It's just a quick demo, not a real song so it mind sound a bit jaggy at sometimes.

I obviously got my inspiration from Ayreon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of some of you know him, you notice it right away I think.

Song Name: New Instruments (Demo)


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 7, 2010)

Quite some interesting stuff you've got/made there, alphajaehoon. I'd love to see/hear more of that!


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 7, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Quite some interesting stuff you've got/made there, alphajaehoon. I'd love to see/hear more of that!



YAy you like it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cool!! thanks. got the intruments yesterday, so They are all new and I don't actually know how they work yet >.<
But i'll do my best!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. I think I can get used to these sounds


----------



## creffca (Nov 7, 2010)

Cool stuff, alphajaehoon.  The first minute and a half kind of reminds me of pink floyd with a heavy distorted tone.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 7, 2010)

creffca said:
			
		

> Cool stuff, alphajaehoon.  The first minute and a half kind of reminds me of pink floyd with a heavy distorted tone.


Thank youuu!!

Can you let me hear what song of Pink Floyd you mean? I kinda actually, never actually listen to that (#^^)... but I wanna hear what it reminds you off!!


----------



## creffca (Nov 7, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Can you let me hear what song of Pink Floyd you mean? I kinda actually, never actually listen to that (#^^)... but I wanna hear what it reminds you off!!



Hm, you should remedy that.  Pink floyd has a few songs with a droning synth and guitar highlights.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5jRewnxSBY


----------



## jerbz (Nov 7, 2010)

im in a band called azrael
you can check out our music on myspace
www.myspace.com/azrael209

i do vocals for the band =]


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 7, 2010)

creffca said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I am hearing it now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I totally know what you mean right away !!


----------



## creffca (Nov 8, 2010)

jerbz said:
			
		

> im in a band called azrael
> you can check out our music on myspace
> www.myspace.com/azrael209
> 
> i do vocals for the band =]



Sounds like everyone in the band is very talented.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 8, 2010)

Got my first actual song with my new instruments !! (the demo I send earlier doesn't count) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its a bit of a mixture.. a bit of ayreon a bit of ulver a bit of trance and a bit of slow house I guess  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..

Whatever, anyhoo tell me what you think !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Song Name: Reverse & Rewind


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 8, 2010)

jerbz said:
			
		

> im in a band called azrael
> you can check out our music on myspace
> www.myspace.com/azrael209
> 
> i do vocals for the band =]


holy SH*T!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That sounds awsome!!!! *Headbangs like hell* 
Vocals are Superb as well!!!


----------



## jerbz (Nov 8, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> jerbz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well thank you! i try my best .
haha funny story, 
a few tours ago me and my bass player challenged people from oregon and washington to mario kart and worms open warfare 2 games for money. it was awesome.


----------



## jerbz (Nov 8, 2010)

creffca said:
			
		

> jerbz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks creffca weve been at it for about 4 years now
i honestly think that this is the most talented band weve put together


edit: if anyone is interested in hearing my old band its at
www.myspace.com/thebeachesofnormandy


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 9, 2010)

jerbz said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COooll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha, What mario kart did you play?
If it's the wii version, I wanna beat you too!!


----------



## jerbz (Nov 10, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> jerbz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha naahhh just ds.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 10, 2010)

I am looking to get into making some sort of electronic music. I am also planning on learning to play the Ocarina. Otherwise, I only play stuff in my dreams.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 10, 2010)

jerbz said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm best at the DS version, I wanna challenge you to that!!!


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 11, 2010)

Did someone say Mario Kart DS?


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 12, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> Did someone say Mario Kart DS?


Wah, you think you can take me on?


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 12, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> DarkShadow96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesz! Letza go


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 12, 2010)

Made one from something old that I started a few months ago.
Just now finished and uploaded it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

This one is a bit calm.

Song Name: The Chamber


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 12, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All right, let me PM you


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 12, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Made one from something old that I started a few months ago.
> Just now finished and uploaded it
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one. It has a mellow feeling like if your walking in the woods or a labyrinth. I like that feeling LoL.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 12, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah.. to be honest.. I had that feeling when I was making it... since I was sm*king  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



.......I always get a lot of inspiration that way *runs*


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 15, 2010)

Made another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I couldn't sleep... Sooooooooooo,  I stayed up and wrote myself a bedtime song or something  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IMO It's very relaxing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Song name: Violation


----------



## tajio (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, I make a wide genre of music using FL Studio or Fruity Loops. Mostly electro, dubstep, hip hop etc...
Been doing this for like a year and a half now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . here's my old soundcloud account: http://www.soundcloud.com/phatboitaj/


----------



## sonknuck23 (Nov 16, 2010)

I used to be in an emo/post-hardcore band called A Hopeless Lie (http://www.myspace.com/ahopelesslieband). I was the drummer, but I quit and now I play acoustic and sing under the solo title "Thieves". I've only played one solo show but I do a lot of shitty home recordings.

Check out the thread i just posted: http://gbatemp.net/t265031-escape-from-the...-acoustic-cover


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 17, 2010)

Hmm I didn't like my last one, so I touched it up a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Song Name: Violation (Remastered)


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 20, 2010)

This one is Rough, clean,  slow.. and rough  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and fast..
Lots of twists in this song.
this one took me a few days to make.

Song Name: Hateful Chants


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 25, 2010)

You know for some reason I never think of music as art.

But anyhows, I play trumpet (well I can get a tune out of most wind instruments but brass has a special place in my heart), violin, guitar (better than most but not very well), and about enough keyboard to get shit onto the computer. 

I can't say what level 'cause that never interested me. But I've played in a few brass and big bands and played first seat trumpet in my university orchestra.

The stuff I've written myself are mainly soundscapes or classical guitar though so I'm not sure if you'd want to hear any.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 25, 2010)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> You know for some reason I never think of music as art.
> 
> But anyhows, I play trumpet (well I can get a tune out of most wind instruments but brass has a special place in my heart), violin, guitar (better than most but not very well), and about enough keyboard to get shit onto the computer.
> 
> ...


Of course I want to hear any!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that's what this thread is for !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and as for the ''you don't think it's art''
I had put this under the music section but a mod changed it to art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so ....


----------



## jonesman99 (Nov 25, 2010)

To a musician, its the reason why we live and breathe, laugh and cry, get mad or calm.

We did a full program at my university that shows how music effects the body, mind, heart, and soul, with the City's Official orchestra.

As a musician myself, I learned so much about music that I never fully understood.

I wish I had music to post up, but the producer still has it under editing.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 25, 2010)

Eighteen said:
			
		

> and as for the ''you don't think it's art''
> I had put this under the music section but a mod changed it to art
> 
> 
> ...



lol, sorry I was just saying it never comes to mind. I was a drama student at one point and never think of that either. Don't know why even though I know they are.

I'll see if I can dig something out for you, I think one of my friends has some of my stuff and if not there's always good old mum.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 25, 2010)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> To a musician, its the reason why we live and breathe, laugh and cry, get mad or calm.
> 
> We did a full program at my university that shows how music effects the body, mind, heart, and soul, with the City's Official orchestra.
> 
> ...


Ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry, I was only kidding.





 and you sound professional, can't wait to hear your stuff!!


----------



## jonesman99 (Nov 25, 2010)

Eighteen said:
			
		

> jonesman99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And thats fine. Alot of ppl start out that way, but its up to you to perfect it, and become better. Take Ryan Leslie for example. Look him up on youtube.


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 25, 2010)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> And thats fine. Alot of ppl start out that way, but its up to you to perfect it, and become better. Take Ryan Leslie for example. Look him up on youtube.


Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gave me a bit of courage there!!

also I just finished my new song, from the mixture of last upload I did (near the ending of that song)

Bleeding Spectre - Sunday's Agony


(Sorry if the sound is too loud at some small points... it's hard to fix those since I never had actual lessons working with Cubase xD)


----------



## xist (Dec 6, 2010)

Woah, just seen that guitar in the first post....that's awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And keep up with posting the music.....sounding good.


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 6, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> Woah, just seen that guitar in the first post....that's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww thank you!!


----------



## eggsample (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBYie0F7nBg

A new song from my brothers group. Anyone like?


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 14, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> A new song from my brothers group. Anyone like?


Yeah I remember them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah it sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 22, 2010)

I play guitar not in a band or anything, Would like to be but i sorta suck, Might post some snippets and riffs like. 
Not sure yet lol cos my Mics crap


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 22, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Kitty Guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the music too, it's very soothing..


----------



## FSSimon (Dec 23, 2010)

Really like your guitar, eighteen. (sound and look)

Here's another "music and dance" video. 

(video)


A friend brought me a little cuíca from Brazil. I was messing around with it and my daughters spontaneously started dancing! 
So I decided to shoot it with a backing track from playjazznow.com . Enjoy!
The song is "A Felicidade" by Antonio Carlos Jobim and Vinícius de Moraes.

And yes, my whole family really like the game "Samba de Amigo".


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 24, 2010)

My kitty guitar thanks you for your compliment iSneeeeese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And thanks for likeing Eighteen's song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to FSSimonnn
Same goes for you, Eighteen's guitar thanks you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Me cannot help but saying, The girls on the video are sooooo cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






also the music is very relaxingggggg (#^^)


----------



## GentleFist (Dec 27, 2010)

i play fl studio^^ well i can play violin and a bit piano but dont use it for beats~

like your song~
edit: pretty impressive that it was made with just a guitar!

i dont really have a genre i just do what comes to my mind
i guess im cross genre house techno rnb hip hop or whatever^^

R. K.

EDIT: Added a new song~ I did a pretty good job in my opinion^^


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 31, 2010)

Because I have no shame, here's my cover of Garbage Truck on my Electric Guitar. My singing is even worse than the last one as I can't concentrate on both my voice and guitar at the same time...


----------



## Eighteen (Jan 1, 2011)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> Spoiler: *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also the dancing at the top video is so funny hahah =^^= 
More moooore


----------



## Eighteen (Jan 20, 2011)

Time for another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This time I was jamming with a friend of mine, in my room.
and all of a sudden we had something we like, so we did a quick recording.
and this is what we had. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah!
I'm playing the Clean and Bass guitar.
and he is playing the electric guitar, the long solo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Title: Heaven's Birth


----------



## Ducky (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/DJ-Jo2/121241717943234



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Thats my music. Enjoy


----------



## Eighteen (Jan 20, 2011)

Ducky said:
			
		

> http://www.facebook.com/pages/DJ-Jo2/121241717943234
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds gooooood =^^=


----------



## freestile (Jan 22, 2011)

I do everything. Guitar, Rap, Sing, Beats, Deejay, Produce, Etc Etc. Heres my little flash page

Freestiles Flash Site

I think theres some pics of the studio there. I have another room full of other stuff as well.
Used to use the computer for music but got more into hardware. Have an extra computer that I'll
probably end up making a music computer. Wrd.


----------



## HYPERMETAL (Jan 22, 2011)

This is like, my best remix ever.


There should be better audio quality here.


----------



## campbell00 (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's something of mine.

Read the description before ragging on it.



If you guys like it, I'll post some of my other stuff.


----------



## freestile (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice guys. Really nice. Have one question for you campbell00, what did you make that with??
I cant really tell.


----------



## campbell00 (Jan 22, 2011)

freestile said:
			
		

> Nice guys. Really nice. Have one question for you campbell00, what did you make that with??
> I cant really tell.



Well, being the broke, down-on-my-luck college student that I am, I have no money for recording equipment OR quality music composing software.

I have to settle for the DEMO version of this: http://flstudio.image-line.com/

Once you close out of a project, you can't reopen it unless you buy it. Hence, the bitter comments in my video.


----------



## freestile (Jan 22, 2011)

I was thinking that. Sounds good still though ya know. I used to use fruityloops,
then I wanted to go all hardware, and did. I like what I going now, but fruityloops
was still good for some things, and you can do alot with computers, probably
a little more then you can with my setup, but I learned to do what
I could with what I have, just like I used to with the computer so its not bad for now.
I have a midi controller and a few other things as well. Good luck with school/college
man. I need 1 more class till i graduate. Stupid math though. lol!!


----------



## campbell00 (Jan 22, 2011)

freestile said:
			
		

> I was thinking that. Sounds good still though ya know. I used to use fruityloops,
> then I wanted to go all hardware, and did. I like what I going now, but fruityloops
> was still good for some things, and you can do alot with computers, probably
> a little more then you can with my setup, but I learned to do what
> ...




What exactly is "going all hardware"? As in, a music studio-esque setup? That would be amazing....


----------



## freestile (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah. If u check my flash site out, I dont use a computer. Its all beatmachines, mpc, keyboards, guitars
straight into mixer. No fruityloops or any kind of software what so ever. I miss that stuff though and
want to incorporate it into my hardware setup. Then I'll have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jan 24, 2011)

i've tried the bass guitar 7years ago but i gave up, and play the blockflute when i was young. on computer i like sampler sequencer stuf like rebirth rubberduck reason b2/b4 organ cubase dancestation fruityloops and other loop creating software to make good sounding beats/techno, i still need a keyboard for more easy enjoy the midi part. i recorded some  samples and wanna put it together to make a mix,but just mix with record, i got more closer to create a single myself. to start make a playlist where to put everything on, like paste the samples in the tracks i also tried virtual dj. but record something and hear it again and put something new in it seems to me a heavy thing to keep focus on. most of the time i didnt write down what i think it's important, but now i did and it is very helpfull for myself but maybe als for other people. it's hard to find people who are 1 with me what i wanna share/talk about, maybe i'm just lucky when i try harder, hope to find quick some directions. or maybe it helps to put it on a personal planner, to visit shops,studio,concerts,disco, the t.v. and internet are very helpfull.  my mom say i need to practice more playing an instrument reading notes. i'm 31. it seems like i know almost everything, but to manage it to make something myself, i rather would go with some other people and like we could do a little part on a whole song, and with the next song, you take the seat of someone else to get busy with an other part of what i need to practise more. i wonder if i make it to 80years what i do with it, when i sit at a 'care for old people house' still wanna party with the neighbours


----------



## Berthenk (Jan 25, 2011)

mooiweer said:
			
		

> [hugewalloftext]


Wait. Wut? At the last part I guess you meant collaborating. Also, please, sentences start with a capital letter and end with a dot...

I've been trying to get some stuff together in FL Studio, and it's starting to work out a bit now...


----------



## Eighteen (Jan 28, 2011)

campbell00 said:
			
		

> Here's something of mine.
> 
> Read the description before ragging on it.
> 
> ...



Wooahhh, coool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!
Specially the intro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like it!! Post more!!!


----------



## freestile (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys one quick question. Whats the easiest way to put your music/mp3s on youtube??
I have a youtube account, but never use/d it. I have the windows movie maker, but couldnt figure it out.
I see that a mp32tube is another one, which I'm doing now, but its taking forever to upload.
Basically whats the easiest and best method to do this?? Any help would be much appreciated.
For some reason it dont want to let me upload the video, but I was able to get the link. I would
get the html embed code from there and it still didnt work to post the video player. Could someone please
let me know whats up. Heres the link below to the beat. Dont know why its not posting the video player
like everybody elses is.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV3IV0UG7kA[/youtube]


Edit: I really wish I could get this going. It seems like its freezes when its complete. Upload Complete 100% and Processing
100% but it doesnt confirm that its finished. It just sticks at the screen that says "This Video Will Be Live In A Minute" Doesnt
ever confirm that its finished going live. Like just freezes there.  I posted a question on the youtube forum. Hopefully they'll
help me out. If anyone knows what to do I'd appreciate it very much.

Thanks
Freestile


----------



## Eighteen (Feb 10, 2011)

freestile said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> 
> Edit: I really wish I could get this going. It seems like its freezes when its complete. Upload Complete 100% and Processing
> ...



The video works fine, I think you had to refresh that page that said 'processing' , for me it sometimes takes 10 minutes, sometimes only like 3 or so.

Anyhoo for the song, it sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



only small thing is the loop that starts after 4 minuets or so has a nasty cut in it, i mean you really hear a sudden ''stop'' everytime it stops, you should smoothen that out next time.

but the rest sounds really niiiiice =^^=


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 12, 2011)

[youtube]Wge1mf4OeYo[/youtube]
Behold what happens when I attempt to cover an otherwise decent song nobody has really heard of (unless they're into DFTBA stuff)


----------



## Ace (Feb 13, 2011)

I play guitar, and I'm also currently applying to singing classes, since I have a decent range, but no formal training. I've been playing guitar for 5 years, non-stop. I mostly write pretty progressive stuff, ranging several kinds of instruments (Latin percussion and flutes, various stringed instruments from travelling, experimental percussion/effects, etc.). I'm considering writing an album on my summer break, and release it on GBAtemp when I'm completely satisfied with it. I have about 10 pre-produced songs ready, so re-recording is in the works.

A snippet of a pretty long jam I cleaned up in Cubase. Cut some parts out, dubbed it over a bit, fixed the drums, and you get some sort of progressive jam. I was gonna add vocals, but I didn't find the time, and my soundcard was glitching out because of the VST's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a single minute section that I used for the unreleased final episode of the Monkast. Hopefully, I can release a full version within a few days/weeks.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12301056/Progressi...8preview%29.mp3

ACEDIT: We really need some [mp3] tags for GBAtemp...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 13, 2011)

I was able to play flute as a kid, but that was only in primary school.
I started to learn playing guitar and yeah, it isn't easy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In my freetime, I mess around with Propellerhead Reason.
It isn't really "making" music, as I'm only taking MIDI files from video games and put other instruments in them.
But it's fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here some videos:

[youtube]kZYNW9VmOUY[/youtube]

or 

[youtube]BCS1YkWB9qQ[/youtube]


----------



## Ducky (Feb 19, 2011)

I made a new remix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is it's teaser

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7RrRtfd2Kk


----------



## Eighteen (Feb 20, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> I play guitar, and I'm also currently applying to singing classes, since I have a decent range, but no formal training. I've been playing guitar for 5 years, non-stop. I mostly write pretty progressive stuff, ranging several kinds of instruments (Latin percussion and flutes, various stringed instruments from travelling, experimental percussion/effects, etc.). I'm considering writing an album on my summer break, and release it on GBAtemp when I'm completely satisfied with it. I have about 10 pre-produced songs ready, so re-recording is in the works.
> 
> A snippet of a pretty long jam I cleaned up in Cubase. Cut some parts out, dubbed it over a bit, fixed the drums, and you get some sort of progressive jam. I was gonna add vocals, but I didn't find the time, and my soundcard was glitching out because of the VST's
> 
> ...


I've listened to that.
from the beginning till like 14 secs I was like Wow this is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!
but after that, no offence, I felth like as if i was going to have a seisure anything like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to MegaAce and Ducky, That sounded pretty good!!


----------



## Eighteen (Feb 21, 2011)

Finally made another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

I borrowed a bass guitar from a friend, and for the first time i could use a real bassguitar instead of a synth.
Never touched a bassguitar before, so this is my first time.


----------



## Eighteen (Mar 29, 2011)

New one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This one was done in a few hours.
Made it all from scratch as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's short, but I like it anyhoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Name of the  Song: Compiler



Reason for edit: I have improved the last version a bit, with the volumes 'n stuff.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 29, 2011)

I play in bands/work in a guitar store/study music + audio engineering/record + produce bands



Yet I currently have absolutely nothing on the internet to show for it :\

Shit I gotta get my act together hahaha


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish I could make music... but I can't... I think I'll take a few music theory classes in college.

Well, I can sing though.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's a quick video i filmed Sunday of me playing "Holding On" By Alex Day. It turned out better than expected imo.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz3J1AlLyQ8[/youtube]
Its a little quiet but the best I could do really.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 30, 2011)

no i wish i was awesome like that


----------



## freestile (Apr 1, 2011)

Wish I had more time for music. Schools taking up most of it. Almost
summer vacation though. Have to hit the beats, guitars and raps then.


----------



## Eighteen (Apr 25, 2011)

After long time,
I have made another one !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Took me a long time, like 5 days,
vs my other songs that are done in like 5 to 6 hours lol

Song name: Early Reflections


----------



## SignZ (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, I don't, but a friend does. And imo it's really good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.myspace.com/sinseedonline

His styles are Reggae, Dancehall, Electro and RnB.


----------



## Snorlax (May 1, 2011)

very angry bitch - ezbreezy
I enjoy making trance and ambience, mmm.


----------



## Berthenk (May 5, 2011)

Eighteen, I still love your music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Made by me, under an other alias:


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 5, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> My friends often tell me at my level in piano I should start composing some pieces of my own, but I've never gotten around to it. Too much homework and not enough piano time. =(


I feel your pain at the age of 11.
I have a piano but I can barely play it without my mom telling me to study AGAIN


----------



## Jamstruth (May 9, 2011)

I've done another quick cover of something. Random audio glitch in the middle is very annoying though...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqllAYOnW7A[/youtube]


----------



## Quincy (May 12, 2011)

Look on my youtube channel, there are enough guitar videos there.

My username is Groteraad


----------



## Selim873 (May 12, 2011)

I don't compose from scratch, but I like to rearrange random stuff for fun, but not enough to even show it off.  I just play in 3 ensembles for my school, 2 concert bands and 1 Jazz band, and I'm a beginner at the guitar.  I wish I was good at making music though.


----------



## bhagavar (May 14, 2011)

thinking of Juri Gagarin looking at the earth for the first time .... ->

Download - 3KA-3


----------



## Pendor (May 14, 2011)

A very very VERY crappy/incomplete guitar cover by ear of Vale Theme from Golden Sun. 

Recorded with a pc mic. :/

http://soundcloud.com/paendorz/untitled


----------



## Waflix (May 15, 2011)

I play drum. I've almost finished my first year of lessons, and I'm not in a band (yet), and also not searching for one.


----------



## pokefloote (May 15, 2011)

I've played guitar for five years, started out doing grunge/metal (eww), now it's just plain hardcore.
Stuff like Terror, Stick To Your Guns, and The Ghost Inside. None of that A Day To Remember nonsense they call hardcore nowadays.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 15, 2011)

i'm playing piano for 4 years now (since i had nothing better to do -_-) but still i like it to learn new songs everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and now my lil bro asks me to teach him how to play the piano -_- (IDK why)


----------



## m_babble (Jun 4, 2011)

I just made a post about my music.
Should have scrolled down and replied here instead.
D'oh!
Here's the thread: http://gbatemp.net/t295655-immaculate-palace-recordings


----------



## x17th (Jun 9, 2011)

Well...I just started taking music theory lessons, and currently for my senior project at high school I'm gonna be arranging a sentimental song for the marching band I take a part of.

So I'm on the path of learning how to create music.

o...o


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 9, 2011)

Kinda with friends need help with FL studio app tho  . . .


----------



## Ace (Jun 12, 2011)

While I have posted here before, a LOT has happened since, and I've learned a lot of what to do and not do.

This next project was made with Otamata and largely randomizing a MIDI file entirely as a base. I then added on some strings, and got something I find quite tasteful to listen to. I do warn you though: It's 10 MB and almost 5 minutes.
GO GO GO!


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> While I have posted here before, a LOT has happened since, and I've learned a lot of what to do and not do.
> 
> This next project was made with Otamata and largely randomizing a MIDI file entirely as a base. I then added on some strings, and got something I find quite tasteful to listen to. I do warn you though: It's 10 MB and almost 5 minutes.
> GO GO GO!



Well I gotta say, it's not bad. You've got some serious skills right there.
I myself played piano for 8 years, but I sucked at it and quit. So yea that's my music career in short.


----------



## KuRensan (Jun 12, 2011)

I would love to make music :3 I'm also planning to buy a keyboard and learn it by my self ^^ I once had guitar lessons but in the 2 years I had it, I didn't learn a lot ^^ so I stopped. I only need some tips of getting started ^^ maybe by following some tutorials about reading music notes because I forgot it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or maybe by using programs like garage band

EDIT: After the summer I'm going to do a education in Game Artist so it would be awesome if I could make Game music :3 that is really the kind music which inspired me to buy me a keyboard (in combination with Owl City :3)


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 13, 2011)

Me, still under an other alias.


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 13, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Me, still under an other alias.



Coool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like weird stuff with lots of bass in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice !!


----------



## Ace (Jun 26, 2011)

*REVIVAL*
I made a short video introduction to Ends of The Earth 2, an RPG I played as a kid that got it's fame through the net, but never really got as big as it should've. It's a tribute to the story it once brought to me as a kid.

[youtube]uBYKICW7FcY[/youtube]


----------



## hughjass (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been playing guitar since I was 10, and writing songs for a long time. Played in various bands over the years, but now I'm primarily a solo singer songwriter. You can check out my music at:

marcreeves.co.uk

Youtube channel

Facebook page

And here's a little video:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQsFi15ennk[/youtube]


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 9, 2011)

Includes a high amount of W.I.P..
Also, high quality and download can be found here.

Improving, slowly but surely...


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 12, 2011)

I decided to Trock out tonight since Still Got LEgs by Chameleon Circuit was released. I covered a song by them called Teenage Rebel on my acoustic guitar. Here's the Soundcloud link
http://soundcloud.com/jamstruth/teenage-rebel-cover

Leave some comments on it and tell me what you think. I could be getting into TRock a bit more come September, some friends and I want to set a band up and considering calling ourselves "Universally Recognised Irresponsible Adults"


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 12, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I decided to Trock out tonight since Still Got LEgs by Chameleon Circuit was released. I covered a song by them called Teenage Rebel on my acoustic guitar. Here's the Soundcloud link
> http://soundcloud.com/jamstruth/teenage-rebel-cover
> 
> Leave some comments on it and tell me what you think. I could be getting into TRock a bit more come September, some friends and I want to set a band up and considering calling ourselves "Universally Recognised Irresponsible Adults"


OMG I love Chameleon Circuit.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 12, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are awesome. Still Got Legs is a much better album than Chameleon Circuit (not to say its bad though). Everything is just more...together. Its awesome.
Teenage Rebel was just the one song I knew (the acoustic cover made the chords quite obvious).


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 20, 2011)

More TRock from me. THis was one I felt competent enough in covering to put on my channel
[youtube]http://youtu.be/Lt_9FUtg9ro[/youtube]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 20, 2011)

I've got a few guitar bits that I've written up on Soundcloud.


----------



## Ace (Jul 21, 2011)

Got some more synthier experimental throwouts for the Temp!

This time, I took an old, odd orchestra song I wrote on a VERY slow guitar, and gradually found a simple way to make it perhaps my biggest achievement yet, musically.

It's part of a story that's taken part in my dreams that I'm trying to narrate and let inspire me. It's titled: "Althæus Falls I: '...Sfingea Infantry Approaching the Shores, Sire!'"

Now for those who believe I'm trying to be deep: I just do this because the scribbles in my dream journal on the story are incredibly inspiring to me. It's nothing more than a way to vent out whatever the dreams are supposed to mean.


----------



## junkerde (Jul 21, 2011)

my band plays some heavy metal stuff and yeah we make our own stuff also. we are influenced by bands like megadeth, symphony x, a7x, etc.


----------



## Mazor (Jul 22, 2011)

Impressive song, Ace Faith.

Share again if you happen to make another one.

Also, might want to change song title in the metadata which is "... Shores, sir!" so that it matches the title in the filename being "...shores, Sire!".


----------



## Ace (Jul 22, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Impressive song, Ace Faith.
> 
> Share again if you happen to make another one.
> 
> Also, might want to change song title in the metadata which is "... Shores, sir!" so that it matches the title in the filename being "...shores, Sire!".


I've been hooked to dramatic videogame music for a bit, does it come off that way?

Geeeh, windows won't let me edit the metadata in the shell as it should. maybe tomorrow


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hope I can at least get some views on the second one, the 1 I've got at the moment is from me getting the URL for posting here.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 6, 2011)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Spoiler: 2 vids
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey that sounds pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I like the first one, the music really fits with the image you have put on, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice

Here's one of my own, sorry about the low volume, you might have to turn it up a little bit.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 6, 2011)

Spoiler











I'm having fun listening to all the stuff in this thread.. you guys are better than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but writing music is fun, and for me, medicinal, so I thought I'd share too.

I've been writing music for a looooooong time. I do it on the computer mainly. I started out with Dr. T's KCS software for the Commodore 64, then got into mod files on the Amiga (Octomed ftw!) and a great program called Bars and Pipes. Then started using Logic on the Mac. I now use Logic, Reason, and GarageBand. Recently though, I'm learning guitar finally (I'm a drummer but I wanna expand so I can play coffee shops solo and stuff like that.)

I just got Reason 6 the other day, killer upgrade deal, so I'm messing around a lot with that.. but here's the most recent thing I've actually finished:

URNSO by mthrnite 

I've got some other stuff if you're curious.
Mothernite (facebook)
mthrnite (SoundCloud)


----------



## Ace (Oct 31, 2011)

*dusts of thread*

Well, now that I can FINALLY bump this thread with some worthy material, here it is:



This is the first song produced by my brother's band Colours & Ghosts. Alternative/Post-rock, if you're asking.
I'm not playing a single instrument here: rather, I've been entirely on the production side here. I'd be glad to get some feedback, because this is my first time doing all the mixing and mastering! 


~Ace™


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 1, 2011)

plugged in my good headphones for a listen
the bass sounds too heavy, it muddies the track
the guitars sounded good
the track sounded kind of mono, not sure exactly how professionals phase tracks, but good phasing always makes a track sound 10x better

Edit: also the vocals could probably use more reverb/echo


----------



## Ace (Nov 3, 2011)

It's hard to master tracks  it's my first time trying, and I don't really have proper resources for it.

That said, I have something entirely different out this time:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12301056/EPIC MOTIF OF WIN!.mp3

Symphonic music I've been working on lately.

~Ace™


----------



## Eighteen (Jan 18, 2012)

It's been a long time now since I posted something here,
So here u go 

I felth like making a heavy/weird one this time.. So I did 

_*Song name: Miunimacrus*_
[yt]SQhI90nyDEo[/yt]


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 19, 2012)

I make drum and bass, check out my latest effort here:
http://soundcloud.com/defaultdnb/citizen-default-why

..and a load more of my tracks here:
http://soundcloud.com/defaultdnb

Feedback appreciated


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 21, 2012)

a new ukulele song (pardon my voice...)

That Pretty Bird, She Flew Away
http://soundcloud.com/arikad0/that-pretty-bird-she-flew-away


----------



## Ace (Jan 27, 2012)

Been a while since I posted here, so lets bring some updates:
My brother quit his old band, and decided to make a new one with his old bassist and me.
We're currently writing new songs, and seeking out a proper singer and drummer.
So far, we've recorded one cover of the song Burning by Whitest Boy Alive. Enjoy!

Comments here and on YouTube are always appreciated.


----------



## Ace (May 3, 2012)

Bumping an epic thread with another of my creations.
Been working with complex time signatures and otherwise noodly guitars without the use of picks.
Here's one recent experiment titled "A Sea of Trees":

Named after the suicide forest in Japan known as Aokigahara.

The lyrics:
_
Can you feel the fields of wheat
and watch the sun arise again?
a laugh, as it arose for me
could let me see
the sea of trees again
so turn back home,
fall through the roots,
and from my branched windows
I felt the fields of wheat_


----------



## Terminator02 (May 4, 2012)

Pretty good Ace, but I could notice when the guitar got a little off here and there. Otherwise very hypnotic, what could you be using that song for?


----------



## Eighteen (May 4, 2012)

Ace said:


> Bumping an epic thread with another of my creations.
> Been working with complex time signatures and otherwise noodly guitars without the use of picks.
> Here's one recent experiment titled "A Sea of Trees":
> *snip*Movie*snip*
> ...



I like this a lot  
Love the odd time signatures and the floating/dreamy vocals


----------



## Ace (May 4, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> Pretty good Ace, but I could notice when the guitar got a little off here and there. Otherwise very hypnotic, what could you be using that song for?


It's a secret, but all will be told in due time 

Also, I did all tracks in one take, so it's reaaaally rough. It's quite literally just four tracks with very sloppy editing. I intend on slowing it down and having some bowed wine glasses further in the mix with some clean electric guitars.


----------



## Eighteen (May 20, 2012)

I was jamming solo, and this came out 


Title: Twisted Fate
[yt]EMJfsWRjoPI[/yt]

Sorry for the low volume


----------



## Ace (Jun 9, 2012)

Some new stuff with the band which is now officially called Tomorrow, St. Peter. (go like us, we need it )

A few videos:





Give me a month, and I give you some fleshed-out demos.


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice Ace! I like it 


I was jamming and recorded it 'n stuff 
I was waaay to lasy to make a Youtube clip out of it, so soundclound will have to do  (doesn't matter anyhoo)

Instrumental
http://soundcloud.com/bleedingspectre/bleeding-spectre-instrumental

EDIT:Fixed link


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeahm i started doing music less than 2 months ago, still pretty new to it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CITJNcW6Dcg


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 9, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Yeahm i started doing music less than 2 months ago, still pretty new to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! 
Is there a chance you can give me the original mp3?
I wanna jam on that track if you don't mind


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jun 9, 2012)

Eighteen said:


> Felipe_9595 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeahm i started doing music less than 2 months ago, still pretty new to it
> ...




Sure, let me upload it 

EDIT: http://www.mediafire.com/?oz76pdno7nz925f


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 9, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Eighteen said:
> 
> 
> > Felipe_9595 said:
> ...



Much appreciated 

EDIT: Oh and can you tell me the BPM pls?


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jun 9, 2012)

Btw, ir





Eighteen said:


> Felipe_9595 said:
> 
> 
> > Eighteen said:
> ...



Oh, i dunno about the BPM xDD I think i used the default 130 with FL Studio, let me check.

Btw, what did you use for the background synths in that instrumental piece??? I really liked it. I have been searching for that kind of sounds for a while


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 9, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Btw, ir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ^^
It's a VST I think, it's called ''Albino3'' and the instrument within that synth (or something like that) Is called ''Brilliantos''

So in short, you need Albino3, and when you got it, browse trough the presets till you find ''Brilliantos''.

As for the BPM, i'll try 130 and if that doesnt work, i'll find it out np xD

EDIT: Oh wait, what synth do you mean? the voices, or the high pitch at the end of the song?
Because I was talking about the high pitch, for the voices you want ''Absynt 5'' and then the preset ''Choir Thing''

EDIT2: I tried to find out your song's BPM and measurement, I think it is 3/4 and 86.5 BMP


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 10, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Yeahm i started doing music less than 2 months ago, still pretty new to it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: song




Thanks again for letting me jam on that awesome track of yours !! 
I was busy for a good few hours, had so much fun with it XD

Here it is

_Felipe ft. Eighteen - A Hopeless Wasteland [Metal Version]_
http://soundcloud.com/bleedingspectre/felipe-ft-eighteen-a-hopeless

I'm fairly new too still, but I hope u like it anyhoo 
and sorry in advance if I ruined your song 

EDIT: P.S. No drums ^^;; because I couldnt find the exact BPM, so it would have been a pain to make those without a real drumset I supose


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jun 10, 2012)

Eighteen said:


> Felipe_9595 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeahm i started doing music less than 2 months ago, still pretty new to it
> ...



Hey, thanks for the cover, i really appreciate it  ^^ You should upload it to youtube 

Btw, usng a Bpm calculator i found that the Bpm was 92.79.


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 10, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Eighteen said:
> 
> 
> > Felipe_9595 said:
> ...



Np ^^;; and I'll upload it to youtube then,
But I don't know yet what to put as a picture for the clip, so I will do it later on


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 11, 2012)

I've put it on youtube now, here it is 

_Felipe ft. Eighteen - A Hopeless Wasteland [Metal Version]_
[yt]KA_ZXxEEd-M[/yt]


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 11, 2012)

I was in the mood, so i've made another one  

_Hysteria_
[yt]fBFUEzjUVUA[/yt]


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 11, 2012)

Instrumentalist guitar unfinished projects of mine...

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13773490/Hielke%20Muziek/d.o.f.%20%20Versie%204%5Bmastered%5D.mp3

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13773490/Hielke%20Muziek/Deprichaos.mp3

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13773490/Hielke%20Muziek/Deprichaos2.mp3

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13773490/Hielke%20Muziek/Funkytry.mp3

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13773490/Hielke%20Muziek/Nieuw%20thema.mp3


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 11, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Instrumentalist guitar unfinished projects of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy **** 

That sounds soo awesome, I am in love with the 2nd one  !!


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 11, 2012)

Eighteen said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > Instrumentalist guitar unfinished projects of mine...
> ...


Lol, thank you...
Very choatic mix, that's why i called it deprichaos.


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm on a roll! 
Made another one, this is a bit more of a slow metal type, cheery and sometimes a bit dark maybe. 

_Metal Dance_
[yt]CV4iH2jUyKo[/yt]


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, im currently making my own tunes using online programs, but i don't sing. Im currently in the progress on making my own SM64 hack w/ custom music made by me


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 12, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Instrumentalist guitar unfinished projects of mine...



oh... it is a shame you didn;t finish the first one. it sounds awesome. for the latter I think the riff was pretty good, but the the drum solo in the beginning was a bit too long in my oppinion.
anyway my opinion isn't that important, because I have never composed music.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 13, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > Instrumentalist guitar unfinished projects of mine...
> ...


Well they were just bleuprints for a project I'm playing in.
Just some riffs thown together.
But thank you!


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 5, 2012)

I learned a few new things,
anyhoo, personally, I like this song 

_Heavens Strike_
http://soundcloud.com/bleedingspectre/bleeding-spectre-heavens


----------



## Eighteen (Aug 5, 2012)

This is just a mix I put together, of late night alumni and chrono trigger.

_Late Night Trigger - Secret of the Main Street_
[yt]r74mOHpOZ3s[/yt]


----------



## Eighteen (Aug 21, 2012)

_Alfred J. Kwak metal Cover_ 
http://soundcloud.com/bleedingspectre/bleeding-spectre-alfred-j-kwak

*First part:*
Excuse me captain,
we're very sorry.. but we remembered something,
and something urgent has come up, we have got to go.

*Second part:*
I''ll see you there Okay?
Yeah alright, hurry up alfred!


----------



## mechadylan (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow!  I never realized how many musicians were on here.  Good stuff guys.  Maybe someday I'll have to dust off my 4-track tape collection and post some stuff as well.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 18, 2012)

I was originally mostly a guitarist, but as any sort of musician, I felt the need to try out other things, so I've been playing on a keyboard and have tried singing too.

Last year I bought a ton of equipment in attempt to start making music. I bought a bunch of instruments and an audio interface, let's see, I bought:
M-Audio Fast Track Pro
AT2020 Condenser Mic
Rogue RA-090 Acoustic
M-Audio Keystation 61es MIDI keyboard
Samson R21S Dynamic mic


I've been writing riffs on my electric and acoustic, but it's really hard to get something perfect when you work by yourself. I've been really picky about the music I compose and how I make it. I'm trying to make something top notch before fully releasing it, but I'll see how that goes.

*EDIT: *I forgot to mention, I also make NES chip music on Famitracker, both for fun and for a game I'm working on. I'll share a link to my audioboo page, which is full of small demos and funny garbage tests I did for friends.

http://audioboo.fm/LemmyKoopa


----------



## Ace (Oct 6, 2012)

Bumping with the appearance of four songs from my band, 'Tomorrow, St. Peter'

http://soundcloud.com/tomorrow-st-peter/
Newest track came up yesterday.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 7, 2012)

Ace said:


> Bumping with the appearance of four songs from my band, 'Tomorrow, St. Peter'
> 
> http://soundcloud.co...orrow-st-peter/
> Newest track came up yesterday.


I Loooove odd-time signatures   and the song sounds really good too, Thanks!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 7, 2012)

OMG GIMME THAT GUITAR!!!


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 8, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> OMG GIMME THAT GUITAR!!!


LoL  *Hands over*


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2012)

>kneels for you

Oh god thank you lord


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 8, 2012)

Well I MIGHT have posted in this topic but prob not lol
I have a YouTube channel, and I make video game remixes :3
Channel


----------



## mucus (Oct 9, 2012)

i'll start posting links to my bands stuff here
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9530983/Confrontation%20MP3s/Organ%20Grinder%206-29-08/DrSmokin.mp3
That's Dr. Smokin, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice stuff you guys got!!  
Keep 'em coming


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 10, 2012)

Recently I bought a digital piano (yamaha np 11) and I love it!! 
I never played on a keyboard or piano before, this is after 3 days of practicing.

_Title: Eightbit_


----------



## Ace (Dec 16, 2012)

*DECEMBUMP*
*https://soundcloud.com/tomorrow-st-peter/my-friends-in-club-omein*
My band creates new music in time for Christmas. This song deals with the recent shootings (though only out of coincidence) and depression, in true Midwest emo style.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll be making some tunes sooner or later. They'll be used for all the homebrews that i'm going to do. Just wish it was easier to find some soundfonts. In fact, if you know a link where you can get free .sf2 or .dls files, just PM me a site with them. I'm currently looking for C64 SID sounds, Yamaha keyboard soundfonts, SFX and loads of other .sf2's and .dls' which will come in handy!


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 16, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> I'll be making some tunes sooner or later. They'll be used for all the homebrews that i'm going to do. Just wish it was easier to find some soundfonts. In fact, if you know a link where you can get free .sf2 or .dls files, just PM me a site with them. I'm currently looking for C64 SID sounds, Yamaha keyboard soundfonts, SFX and loads of other .sf2's and .dls' which will come in handy!


 
I'm not really sure if this is helpfull, but  lot of sounds on this page, I use them alot http://woolyss.com/chipmusic-plugins.php


----------



## Sop (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, produce electronic (hip hop, house) and play guitar, ocarina and bass guitar.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> *https://soundcloud.com/tomorrow-st-peter/my-friends-in-club-omein*
> My band creates new music in time for Christmas. This song deals with the recent shootings (though only out of coincidence) and depression, in true Midwest emo style.


Can you put up a link to the American Football cover?


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 17, 2012)

Getting used to new E-Piano

_The Land of Whispers_


----------



## Ace (Dec 23, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> Can you put up a link to the American Football cover?



I suppose you're an AF fan, too?
(also, this cover is kind of shitty because it was our third or second try on it)


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 31, 2012)

Theme for my GW2 character 

_Title: Seda's Theme
 _


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jan 29, 2013)

I got an old model Line 6 Variax 600 guitar a few weeks ago.
I, LOVE, it. I really love it.

It can sound like more than 20 different guitars (electric, acoustic, resonators), do alternate tunings on the flick of a switch, and you can make custom guitar patches too!
It really opens up SO much more for me to do as a guitarist.

It's the top one, and it can sound like ANY at the bottom: (The reason why it has no visible pickups is because it uses piezo pickups, because they have a flat and broad frequency response, which is perfect for modeling)






Here's my guitar:


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 2, 2013)

Too lasy to upload it to youtube ^^;

New song I made today, got new equipment =^^=

_Title: Determination (feat. Clara & Lily)_
https://soundcloud.com/bleedingspectre/bleeding-spectre-determination


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2013)

i use audiotool and traktor pro 2


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 3, 2013)

Again a new one ;3

_Title: Valovor (feat. Clara) _
_https://soundcloud.com/bleedingspectre/bleeding-spectre-valovor-feat_


----------



## ilman (Jun 3, 2013)

If making Osu! beatmaps counts, yes, I do.
If not, well, does f*cking around with Vocaloid count?


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jun 3, 2013)

Eighteen said:


> Again a new one ;3
> 
> _Title: Valovor (feat. Clara) _
> _https://soundcloud.com/bleedingspectre/bleeding-spectre-valovor-feat_


 

Dont know why, but it reminds me something out of MegamanX6, sounds nice 

I make instrumental music, mostly Ambiance:


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 3, 2013)

ilman said:


> If making Osu! beatmaps counts, yes, I do.
> If not, well, does f*cking around with Vocaloid count?


 

Yes all of that counts I suppose  besides, ''Valovor'' also has vocaloid in it xD so yeah

@*Felipe_9595*Thanks xD and I loooove megaman,
also I love ur music, it's so calm, love ambiance.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 3, 2013)

I must be one of the few people that still use Noteworthy composer.


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 3, 2013)

kehkou said:


> I must be one of the few people that still use Noteworthy composer.


 
I never really heard of Noteworthy composer to be honest


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jun 3, 2013)

eh I have experimented with making music and made a track that I wasn't 100% happy with but its out there in the wild


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 3, 2013)

I play drums in a thrash metal band today. I haven't released any music with them yet, only live gigs so far, but hopefully I'll play on their next EP.

I make electronic music under same nick. I just recently got my first OCRemix release with my finnish friend PsyNES.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 3, 2013)

Eighteen said:


> I never really heard of Noteworthy composer to be honest


Its a little picky (and ancient) but if you like writing notation for MIDI and fullblown scores, its far better than Finale
and the like. Some websites even host the NWC files for music (like game songs and such).


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jun 3, 2013)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/93823550/Auqatic.mp3

I was trying something, should i finish it?


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 3, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/tractorbone/wasted-moments-left-behind


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 3, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/93823550/Auqatic.mp3
> 
> I was trying something, should i finish it?


 
Yes please finish Donkey Kong Country Aquatic Ambience Piano remix  But keep just a liiiittle bit more control over that dynamic/velocity on your note hits.

@
*mechadylan*

The guitar plonk sounds okay  For some reason I liked Wasted Moments Left Behind (1) better than the second one. The sound was better somehow.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 4, 2013)

Elrinth said:


> The guitar plonk sounds okay  For some reason I liked Wasted Moments Left Behind (1) better than the second one. The sound was better somehow.


Lol thanks. Just me sitting on the living room floor abusing my $60 pawnshop guitar with a 3.0mm Stubby pick. I'm using the soundcloud app with my Note II as a mic (on the couch for the first and on the carpet on the second); pretty sure my pant leg muffled the second.


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 4, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> https://soundcloud.com/tractorbone/wasted-moments-left-behind


 
Nooo, I like arcoustic guitars too XD 
Don't shoot me


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jun 4, 2013)

​
​Aand here is the finished product ​


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 4, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> ​Aand here is the finished product ​


 
Heh that was finished fast!  Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 4, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> ​
> ​Aand here is the finished product ​



Just, wow!  I honestly suspected an arpeggiator at first, but the loose free-time proves otherwise.  I'd love to hear the same piece on a baby grand with an overhead mike; your software is robbing you of your natural ability to produce organic dynamics.  <MAJOR COMPLIMENT, btw.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 4, 2013)

I mess around with FL Studio every once in a while and try to make something, but it's hard to find instruments that fit together, and a tune that's not overly repetitive. Well practice makes perfect I guess.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 4, 2013)

That should answer your question^^
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8D246E6D91FF326E


----------



## Lanlan (Jun 4, 2013)

Elrinth said:


> I play drums in a thrash metal band


What style?


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 4, 2013)

Lanlan said:


> What style?


 
Here's one of our "hits"


----------



## xist (Jun 4, 2013)

Elrinth said:


> Here's one of our "hits"


 
That is actually pretty damn good! Also kudos for having the best haircut in the band...long hair is fine, but long, long hair???


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 4, 2013)

xist said:


> That is actually pretty damn good! Also kudos for having the best haircut in the band...long hair is fine, but long, long hair???


Thx! I joined quite recently. so I wasn't involved in the song's production, so right now I only reherse and perform it live with the band.

One of our guitarrists recently cut his hair and looks like any normal dude now. He had pretty damn sweet hair, so I think it's kinda sad. I mean, we're guys, not all of us can keep long hair for the bigger part of our lives. I say we should have long hair when it looks good (age 13+ -> 30/40). Some get bald quicker than others, some get higher hairline, and some get really thin hair. When that starts happening, you know the days of long hair is over.

I say the optimal length is somewhere above your ass and definatly below your shoulders. Sadly my hair needs trimming every now and then cuz of split ends. So I'll never get much further than mid of my back.


----------



## xist (Jun 4, 2013)

Elrinth said:


> I say the optimal length is somewhere above your ass and definatly below your shoulders. Sadly my hair needs trimming every now and then cuz of split ends. So I'll never get much further than mid of my back.


 
Dunno, i favour the down to the chin length...beyond that i'm not so sure.

What sort of direction would you want to take the music in? (Also, Bandcamp page???PWYW downloads! )


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 4, 2013)

Different haircuts look good on different people aswell ofcourse  Personally I don't really care what people look like when it comes to musicians. As long as they play, make and enjoy music.

As I didn't start the band nor have I made any songs for the band I don't take responsibility for such stuff as band page, etc. But I told the other guys they should definatly have bandcamp and similar shit.

I can't really decide what direction the music goes in. I could present something to the singer&basist (band creator) and he'll say he likes it or not. That's how the other songs are approved for Lethal, or atleast that's how our latest song was made. One of the guitarrists made two or three songs, and the singer liked one of them, and we've rehersed it, and it sounds great. 
Right now, I feel I just haven't found the way to create proper guitars for thrash metal, so there will probably take time before I create songs for the band.


----------



## Lanlan (Jun 4, 2013)

@Elrinth Nice guitar and drums, didn't really hear the bass (what else is new) but I'm not too big on the vocals. The guitar's tone reminds me of Slayer. Drums could use some tweaking but I guess that's what you're in the band for 
I've been trying to write some music lately, I'm very thrash inspired, but I've only recorded one little section of a song in progress, and I wouldn't quite call it thrash.  http://snd.sc/11oUg44
I came up with the riffs first and then spent like fifteen minutes total composing and recording the drums, so it's very rough. Just the only thing I have recorded at the moment, well the only thing with guitar, drums, and bass.


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 4, 2013)

Lanlan said:


> @Elrinth Nice guitar and drums, didn't really hear the bass (what else is new) but I'm not too big on the vocals. The guitar's tone reminds me of Slayer. Drums could use some tweaking but I guess that's what you're in the band for
> I've been trying to write some music lately, I'm very thrash inspired, but I've only recorded one little section of a song in progress, and I wouldn't quite call it thrash. http://snd.sc/11oUg44
> I came up with the riffs first and then spent like fifteen minutes total composing and recording the drums, so it's very rough. Just the only thing I have recorded at the moment, well the only thing with guitar, drums, and bass.


 

I like it!! 
I like hard stuff!!


----------



## Lanlan (Jun 4, 2013)

Eighteen said:


> I like it!!
> I like hard stuff!!


 
Well that's good to hear! I've showed this to like three people, this is my first time releasing it into the wild. I'd love some constructive criticism. I know it could use some work, but it was just a quick take to get something recorded.


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 4, 2013)

Lanlan said:


> Well that's good to hear! I've showed this to like three people, this is my first time releasing it into the wild. I'd love some constructive criticism. I know it could use some work, but it was just a quick take to get something recorded.


 

I am not one to critisise others, since I am a learner myself XD
I guess the only thing I can say is that the beats were off sometimes a few ticks.. but you said it was a quick recording so that's bound to happen, It still sounds awesome though !! 


This was also a quick jam with me and a friend of mine, I am playing everything but the solo, I suck at solos ><;;
(this song isn't really hard though)
EDIT: oh yeah, u might hear some off beat stuff on that one ass well xD which was my point kinda


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 16, 2013)

Made a new one =^^=

_Title: Linda_
https://soundcloud.com/bleedingspectre/bleeding-spectre-linda


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 17, 2013)

Track: 02
Album: Acerbus

_Title: Nequeo_


----------



## Plstic (Jun 18, 2013)

I play tuba lol. I'm pretty good but I've worked my ass off for 8 years.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 26, 2013)

Well I usually make a lot of riffs. Mostly record these so I don't forget them. I know they suck, but hey, at least I'm making something out of my guitar 

Have a few of my riffs:


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 26, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Well I usually make a lot of riffs. Mostly record these so I don't forget them. I know they suck, but hey, at least I'm making something out of my guitar
> 
> Have a few of my riffs:
> 
> *snip*



Verrry nice  !!

I wanna ask you something, can you maybe send me ''my songs Riff 4'', but without the drums?
I wanna jam on it and maybe put it on the album I am working on  I like the guitar..


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 26, 2013)

I am about to shoot a new music video for one of my many projects. I could post the progress here if you want?


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 26, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> I am about to shoot a new music video for one of my many projects. I could post the progress here if you want?


 

Of course I want!!


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 26, 2013)

Well then 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8D246E6D91FF326E

this is my music playlist, i suppose i already posted that somewhere here in the thread. the project is called angels decay you can get a few songs on that list. its a new song i made a few weeks ago not on youtube yet. also i am working on something else but more on that later.
i suppose i can post a short video of the shooting we do on sunday. perhaps i can upload that video on monday or so^^


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 26, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> Well then
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8D246E6D91FF326E
> 
> this is my music playlist, i suppose i already posted that somewhere here in the thread. the project is called angels decay you can get a few songs on that list. its a new song i made a few weeks ago not on youtube yet. also i am working on something else but more on that later.
> i suppose i can post a short video of the shooting we do on sunday. perhaps i can upload that video on monday or so^^


 

I've listened a bit just now, and I think I've already heard this  sounds so professional, and not to mention Aweeesooome!! xD


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 26, 2013)

Eighteen said:


> Verrry nice  !!
> 
> I wanna ask you something, can you maybe send me ''my songs Riff 4'', but without the drums?
> I wanna jam on it and maybe put it on the album I am working on  I like the guitar..


 
Why thank you.

I don't know if I still have the basic project, but I will try to find it later today, and post here if I find it (the mp3 without drums).


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 26, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> I don't know if I still have the basic project, but I will try to find it later today, and post here if I find it (the mp3 without drums).


 

That would be really awesome if you could do that  I'm looking forward to it


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 27, 2013)

Eighteen said:


> That would be really awesome if you could do that  I'm looking forward to it


 
Okay you know what? I actually found the raw project deep within my computer.

I'll just upload the file, and you can mute the Drums, Guitar, Solo, Bass, whatever you want. Easier.

Its a Riffworks file, so just download Riffworks T4 and open it up 

Its kinda big, but at least its much better to work with, than just the mp3.

Link: http://speedy.sh/hgVkP/meu-riff-4.rws


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 27, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Okay you know what? I actually found the raw project deep within my computer.
> 
> I'll just upload the file, and you can mute the Drums, Guitar, Solo, Bass, whatever you want. Easier.
> 
> ...


 
Ohh that's even better 
at least I think.. I never worked with Riffworks before XD but if it works, it's awesome 
way better then just a single mp3 file thanks!!  I'll check it out right away


P.s. https://soundcloud.com/bleedingspectre/eat-your-young-bleeding  <<-- a song of the album I am working on, made this with another person
his part is the very beginning loop that you hear and hear troughout the song, rest is all me


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 27, 2013)

Eighteen said:


> Ohh that's even better
> at least I think.. I never worked with Riffworks before XD but if it works, it's awesome
> way better then just a single mp3 file thanks!!  I'll check it out right away
> 
> ...


 
Oh that's freaking awesome


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 27, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Oh that's freaking awesome


 

Hahah yay =^^= thnxx
I've managed to get the program running and stuff just now, but the free version doesnt support extracting T_T
so I was forced to make it into a single file after all, but at least I could get rid of the drums  so its all good  jamming on it rigth now


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 27, 2013)

Eighteen said:


> Hahah yay =^^= thnxx
> I've managed to get the program running and stuff just now, but the free version doesnt support extracting T_T
> so I was forced to make it into a single file after all, but at least I could get rid of the drums  so its all good  jamming on it rigth now


 
I loved how freaky it is, the voice was just fantastic.

Also how the "apparently" dissonant sounds, actually sound good together.

Ahaha nice. But the free version DOES support extracting. You just have to use the lowest quality extration. Something like .wav, or 16-bit option, dont remember, just try them all, one should work.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 27, 2013)

Since this is a music Topic, I'll ask ...     ...I only have one simple distortion pedal at home to play with my guitar ...but I would like to use more effects to record the musics I make ...I have tried in the past using some softwares that do this kind of thing, but they where always laggy or sounded weird..

My pc is mid-range and kinda old ..not super powerful. There's some software that somebody could recommend me??
Also, what softwares you guys prefer for recording/making you music?


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 27, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> I loved how freaky it is, the voice was just fantastic.
> 
> Also how the "apparently" dissonant sounds, actually sound good together.
> 
> Ahaha nice. But the free version DOES support extracting. You just have to use the lowest quality extration. Something like .wav, or 16-bit option, dont remember, just try them all, one should work.



Thank uuuuu!! 

Oh I dunno, I just clicked extract and it popped me a stupid window that said basically that i need to buy it 
I wanted to create wav files.. but anyhoo don't worry ;D it turned out a single filewas good enough, don't worry about it 

And @ Walker D
Try using guitar Rig 4 (<-- I use that one) for pc/mac
And if you have delay with it, I think you need a sound card installed like E-mu series (I use E-mu 0404)
Hope this helps


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 27, 2013)

Piano player here. Please, let all the Asian girls come flooding to me. 

Show Piece


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Piano player here. Please, let all the Asian girls come flooding to me.
> 
> Show Piece


 

Kawaii xD
 Also mad skills!!
and lol at the final note xD pwhahah

EDIT: Omg u play utada's song!!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 27, 2013)

Eighteen said:


> Thank uuuuu!!
> 
> Oh I dunno, I just clicked extract and it popped me a stupid window that said basically that i need to buy it
> I wanted to create wav files.. but anyhoo don't worry ;D it turned out a single filewas good enough, don't worry about it
> ...


 
Great 

Also, holy shit Ryukouki.

I play the piano, I don't rape it.

That was awesome


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Piano player here. Please, let all the Asian girls come flooding to me.
> 
> Show Piece


Oh my God, dude, you're amazing!


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 27, 2013)

Eighteen said:


> Kawaii xD
> Also mad skills!!
> and lol at the final note xD pwhahah
> 
> EDIT: Omg u play utada's song!!


 
Thank you!  The Passion one wasn't as good as I was hoping, but I wanted to get a recording out anyway. I can also play the Simple and Clean song too. :3 God, I swear, I played that at my university, and I had a girl ask if I can father her children LOL.



WhiteMaze said:


> Great
> 
> Also, holy shit Ryukouki.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! 




Ethevion said:


> Oh my God, dude, you're amazing!


 
Thanks bro, I'm trying to get more out there, but I'm restricted for time, not to mention my internet goes to shit because it takes a day to upload.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Thanks bro, I'm trying to get more out there, but I'm restricted for time, not to mention my internet goes to shit because it takes a day to upload.


 
Oh I know how that feels..no time.

Also had a band for a few years. Its a sad thing when the need for money comes in, everyone backs out.

I'm done with bands.


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 28, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> I don't know if I still have the basic project, but I will try to find it later today, and post here if I find it (the mp3 without drums).


 

I finished it 
Here is the link to the song http://snd.sc/19r4EO1 <<--

EDIT: Made the song a bit louder 'n stuff.. it was waaaay too soft ><;; (07-29-2013)
It's at the same link above


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 28, 2013)

I make music too, I play percussion (If banging your finger on a table counts).


----------



## Walker D (Jul 28, 2013)

Eighteen said:


> I finished it
> Here is the link to the song http://snd.sc/19r4EO1 <<--


 
Cool ..is the singing a synthesized voice?  ..how you made it?


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 29, 2013)

Walker D said:


> Cool ..is the singing a synthesized voice? ..how you made it?


 
Yeah It is synthesises ....
I made it with vocaloid.... haha and to think I hate vocaloid normally..
cus it usually sound like really fast talking chipmunks 

I wanted to use it diffrently  so I used it for slow singing and I love it now


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 29, 2013)

Eighteen said:


> I finished it
> Here is the link to the song http://snd.sc/19r4EO1 <<--


 
Ahahah that turned out awesome


----------



## DaniPoo (Jul 29, 2013)

I compose music and do vocals. Here have a sample!


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 29, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Ahahah that turned out awesome



Yeah I think so too  thanks!  both for the comment and the music u send me 




DaniPoo said:


> I compose music and do vocals. Here have a sample!
> *snip*



Omg that sounds awesome 
 sounds sooo professional n stuff, awesome *headbangs*


----------



## Walker D (Jul 29, 2013)

DaniPoo said:


> I compose music and do vocals


Awesome skills ..congrats


----------



## Eighteen (Aug 2, 2013)

Yay got a new one 
I took it easy this time 
(Lyrics are at youtube)


_Title: 【AVANNA & GUMI】Bleeding Spectre - In My Sight 【Vocaloid】 _


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 2, 2013)

Eighteen said:


> Yay got a new one
> I took it easy this time
> (Lyrics are at youtube)
> 
> ...




KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWL


----------



## EzekielRage (Aug 2, 2013)

So i had my music video shoot and it went well until the technical difficulties started. i still havent found the time to check all files but some are damages and i have to re-shoot. a shame, really.
but another project of mine is coming along VERY NICELY and i hope i can upload it by WEDNESDAY!


----------

